# a sandbox for digging?



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Hi, I noticed Fergie likes to dig like crazy in my plant pots when she's out playing. I was wondering if a little sandbox for her home would be a good idea, to give her something to dig in? Is this safe?


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

what i did for my rats is get natural organic soil and some cat grass seeds then planted them in a small plastic container from Target for 97 cents. the grass grows really quick and they absolutely love to dig and forage in it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sand doesn't hold its shape well enough for rats to really dig into. Organic potting soil is best and can be placed in any container you'd like. Placing a tile or small rock at one end encourages them to start digging. Sprouting any sort of seeds in the soil is great as well.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I've found a mix of 60% organic potting soil and 40% sand (the building type rather than play sand) is the best structurally to get tunnels and the like.

Mine do get a 'rat beach' every now and then with some play sand and shells, pebbles and bits of crab etc to dig up, they tend to move that around rather than truelly dig though, and it does get everywhere.

Things like hemp, shredded cloth and paper, hay etc also make good digging but in different ways.

My rats have a perminant digging box filled with something or other, normally in there cage. Currently mine has hemp in it.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd like to add a question to this topic- I've wanted to make a digging box as well, but I've had trouble finding organic potting soil. What brands have you all found? I found one, but it said contains chicken feces, and... ew. I know it's fertilizer but I don't like the idea of my kiddos eating chicken poo. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

I know what you mean, which was why I was thinking sand - maybe just some yard dirt and sand? I don't use any pesticides ever. I had wondered about sawdust, but figured Fergie might try and eat it.


----------

